# My hatchlings



## Jo1404 (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi guys, don't know how many on pet forums are torty people but thought I'd share,

I've had my 1st red foot hatchlings, one end of august and 2 last week. Really happy with them, had mum since she was tiny and always hoped to have some of her babies!

Here they are 

First to hatch










2nd..










3rd










And now all living together,


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

thay are so cute are you keeping them all? i would they are so cute i couldent let them go ...good luck with them


----------



## Jo1404 (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi, thanks for looking! I'm keeping the 1st the other 2 will be going on to new homes eventually


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

awwwww they are cute little things


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Is there anything sweeter than a torty baby? I think not! There is something so precious about Torts. I'd never be able to part with hatchlings if I ever had any. Not that I will as I only have the one. 

Beautiful. I saw some med. tort babies a few weeks back and they were so so small. My Sayeed is coming up to 4 years old now.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)

wow thats wonderfull


----------



## Jo1404 (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks for the comments 

jeniferx I would love to keep them all, yet I'm also against the trade of imported torts. If I can find a good, knowledgeable shop I'd be happy to accept less money than a private sale just to keep overall CB levels up!


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh wow I have never seen a baby tortoise, do you sell them or just keep them?


----------



## Jo1404 (Oct 1, 2009)

RachyBobs said:


> Oh wow I have never seen a baby tortoise, do you sell them or just keep them?


Hi these are my 1st to hatch, I've more due to hatch in about 6 weeks. I wont be keeping them all so will be selling some.


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

> If I can find a good, knowledgeable shop I'd be happy to accept less money than a private sale just to keep overall CB levels up!


Good for you! So often the people against imports are also fervently against supplying shops, which is silly really because they will source them one way or another. Hope you can find a shop worth putting your trust in! You can maybe do up a bunch of caresheets to go with them.


----------



## terrypin (Mar 11, 2009)

conratulations they are lovely hatchlings.
terry


----------



## Tawny (Oct 22, 2009)

Awww! They are so sweet. I feel all broody looking at them. Due to moving all my Reps from a small room to a much larger one ( my OH has eventually fulfilled his promise)I can actually accomodate 2 more vivs and a couple of tortie tables, so seeing this has got me thinking about an early Xmas prezzy.
Torties are quite special I think.
Tawny


----------



## Jo1404 (Oct 1, 2009)

terrypin said:


> conratulations they are lovely hatchlings.
> terry


Thanks Terry, I know you from torty forums my username is normally joanna, but was taken on here!


----------



## Jo1404 (Oct 1, 2009)

Tawny said:


> Awww! They are so sweet. I feel all broody looking at them. Due to moving all my Reps from a small room to a much larger one ( my OH has eventually fulfilled his promise)I can actually accomodate 2 more vivs and a couple of tortie tables, so seeing this has got me thinking about an early Xmas prezzy.
> Torties are quite special I think.
> Tawny


Yes there's something special about torts! The female I'm breeding from I've had from a hatchling and can never imagine not having her


----------



## Jo1404 (Oct 1, 2009)

jenniferx said:


> Good for you! So often the people against imports are also fervently against supplying shops, which is silly really because they will source them one way or another. Hope you can find a shop worth putting your trust in! You can maybe do up a bunch of caresheets to go with them.


Hi jeniferx, I've managed to source a good pet shop, the guy also has torts himself as pets - including red foots and only sells torts from Uk breeders. I do agree that more willing to source these shops would make a difference. But some want to see the 'good home' first hand which I also understand - its been a very hard decision to make to be honest.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

They are beautiful

I have always wanted a tortoise but im put of by the hibernation part


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> They are beautiful
> 
> I have always wanted a tortoise but im put of by the hibernation part


not al tortoises hibernate - my mums 2 leopard tortoises dont!


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

GSDlover4ever said:


> not al tortoises hibernate - my mums 2 leopard tortoises dont!


id be scared of killing them lol


----------



## Pam/Holly (Jul 31, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> They are beautiful
> 
> I have always wanted a tortoise but im put of by the hibernation part


I am the same I would love one but not the ones that hibernate.

Which ones don't then?


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Ones that don't hibernate-

Leopards- Geochelone pardalis
*Gets LARGE










Sulcata's- Geochelone sulcata
*Gets VERY LARGE









Indian Stars- Geochelone elegan









Pancake's- Malacochersus tornieri









Red Foots- Geochelone carbonaria









Yellow Foots- Geochelone denticulata


----------



## Pam/Holly (Jul 31, 2009)

If I decided to get a tortoise what would I need to look after it properly? I have been talking to Hubby about us getting one. How much do they cost?


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow!!! They are so cute  x


----------



## Hennish (Aug 10, 2008)

Aww they are completely adorable! I didn't realise how tiny they are at first. Thanks for the pics!


----------

